# Scarth Gap Pass



## taximan (6 Jun 2011)

My pal and I are contemplating a Coast to coast ride in a few months time. he is an experienced mountain biker, I am not. In fact I am still trying to regain some fitness after a long absence from cycling. What I would like to know is how difficult is Scarth Gap Pass. we are both over 60. I intend using my Barrosa Monaco bike and will be carrying camping equipment.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jun 2011)

If that's the pass from Black Sail over to Honister, I wouldn't fancy it with a loaded bike!


----------



## jethro10 (6 Jun 2011)

Globalti said:


> If that's the pass from Black Sail over to Honister, I wouldn't fancy it with a loaded bike!




If your right and it is this, I was 49 last year and did this pass practicing for the C2C on a Halfords carrera MTB with panniers all loaded up.
Yup. It's hard, very hard. Pushed most of it too. Finally got there though - slowly - one step at a time.

Jeff


----------



## taximan (6 Jun 2011)

jethro10 said:


> If your right and it is this, I was 49 last year and did this pass practicing for the C2C on a Halfords carrera MTB with panniers all loaded up.
> Yup. It's hard, very hard. Pushed most of it too. Finally got there though - slowly - one step at a time.
> 
> Jeff













Hmmm ! Thanks guys, I think its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kirstie (7 Jun 2011)

Yes I wouldn't like to attempt it even on a regular mtb because I'm not a fan of carrying and pushing!


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jun 2011)

It's not the easiest of walks without a bike. 

If you are new to off-road stuff then it may be worth doing the C2C route from Whitehaven, and playing on the off road bits like Whinlatter and the Old Coach Road. Quite a bit of road riding though.


----------



## taximan (8 Jun 2011)

mcshroom said:


> It's not the easiest of walks without a bike.
> 
> If you are new to off-road stuff then it may be worth doing the C2C route from Whitehaven, and playing on the off road bits like Whinlatter and the Old Coach Road. Quite a bit of road riding though.










Once again, thanks folks, we are already looking at alternative routes (with a pub or two on the way)


----------

